# Locking Tuners for Ibanez RG



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd like to replace the tuners on my Ibanez RGIR20FE and RG1421 with locking tuners. If possible, I'm looking for drop-in replacements so that I won't have to do any modifications, but I can't find the specs for them anywhere. These d'addario auto-trim look interesting https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PWAT6R1

If could tell me if these would work, or something else that would, that'd be cool!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 8, 2017)

Should be drop in because the tuners in there now should be Gotoh's

http://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_and...MI_4eg6sSw1wIVBzFpCh1QdAiZEAQYASABEgKFB_D_BwE


----------



## Glades (Nov 8, 2017)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I'd like to replace the tuners on my Ibanez RGIR20FE and RG1421 with locking tuners. If possible, I'm looking for drop-in replacements so that I won't have to do any modifications, but I can't find the specs for them anywhere. These d'addario auto-trim look interesting https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PWAT6R1
> 
> If could tell me if these would work, or something else that would, that'd be cool!



I just put these in my S5527 and dropped right in. Super easy to install and great tuners.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh, I didn't even think of looking up Gotoh locking tuners. Thanks guys!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 9, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Should be drop in because the tuners in there now should be Gotoh's
> 
> http://www.stewmac.com/Hardware_and...MI_4eg6sSw1wIVBzFpCh1QdAiZEAQYASABEgKFB_D_BwE



I 2nd these, I have them on my prestige and can verify they are awesome!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Nov 9, 2017)

Get some nice Gotoh DSL tuners. Saves weight and the ugly thumbwheel...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Get some nice Gotoh DSL tuners. Saves weight and the ugly thumbwheel...


I don't see the thumbwheel as I'm too busy shredding


----------



## Matt08642 (Nov 9, 2017)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> I'd like to replace the tuners on my Ibanez RGIR20FE and RG1421 with locking tuners. If possible, I'm looking for drop-in replacements so that I won't have to do any modifications, but I can't find the specs for them anywhere. These d'addario auto-trim look interesting https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PWAT6R1
> 
> If could tell me if these would work, or something else that would, that'd be cool!



Take one off and measure the hole


----------



## Decipher (Nov 10, 2017)

I bought some Gotoh MG-T locking tuners off of eBay for a couple of my Ibanez's and they were a direct swap. Only thing I had to do was drill some pilot holes for the little screws but other than that I couldn't be happier.


----------



## BlackFalcon17 (Nov 10, 2017)

Really appreciate all the replies, guys!



Decipher said:


> I bought some Gotoh MG-T locking tuners off of eBay for a couple of my Ibanez's and they were a direct swap. Only thing I had to do was drill some pilot holes for the little screws but other than that I couldn't be happier.



Okay so it will require a bit of drilling? Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Decipher (Nov 14, 2017)

BlackFalcon17 said:


> Really appreciate all the replies, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it will require a bit of drilling? Thanks for the heads up


The only drilling is just some tiny pilot holes. No biggie.


----------



## Chabo (May 15, 2021)

Direct swap with drilling, that's so metal.


----------



## Chabo (Jun 3, 2021)

If you don't want to drill, just tighten the but holding the tuners in (that's what I do with my Planet Waves Auto-trims. Please use a ratchet so you don't scratch anything.


----------

